# ED pickup on December



## jaller (Oct 31, 2002)

Jon,

I'm gonna be in Europe for a 3 weeks vacation on the last week of December and I'm seriously considering an ED. My question is... If I place an order now, would it still be possible to pick it up by then?

I'm aware that BMWNA suggest that you place the ED three months before the pickup date. But I just want to know if there's somebody actually doest it sooner.

Thanks!

Joel


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

jaller said:


> *Jon,
> 
> I'm gonna be in Europe for a 3 weeks vacation on the last week of December and I'm seriously considering an ED. My question is... If I place an order now, would it still be possible to pick it up by then?
> 
> ...


I placed an an order in early July for a Sep 3 pick up in Munich. You should speak to a sales rep soon and have them check for an available date for pick up.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jaller said:


> *Jon,
> 
> I'm gonna be in Europe for a 3 weeks vacation on the last week of December and I'm seriously considering an ED. My question is... If I place an order now, would it still be possible to pick it up by then?
> 
> ...


jaller,

You might not be able to get a true "built to your spec's. custom
order", but BMWAG has ED "pool cars" that are often just sitting
there as prizes waiting to be claimed. Have your ED Client 
Advisor call the ED department in NJ and ask if there's any
vehicles that bear any resemblance to what you're looking for...
You might just be pleasantly surprised...


----------

